# Uranium - lead dating



## Schrody (Feb 9, 2014)

OK, so I studied briefly about radiometric dating, I know U238-Pb 206 would be involved (because it's half-life is just the number of years I need) on igneous rock (of course). My question is how it works? Now, I know all I need to know about half-life (decay), and what is it, why igneous rock etc., what I need to know is how geologist date rocks (if someone can explain thoroughly)? Can they do it on the field with scintillometer, or they need to take a sample and test it in a lab? And if so, how? I need someone of expertise, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 9, 2014)

I am no expert, but if am fairly sure that taking a sample to a lab would be required. You have to measure the ratio of the two isotopes, and quite precisely. I suspect that will involve a mass spectrometer, which would not be available in the field.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 9, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> I am no expert, but if am fairly sure that taking a sample to a lab would be required. You have to measure the ratio of the two isotopes, and quite precisely. I suspect that will involve a mass spectrometer, which would not be available in the field.



Found something on the Internet, but if someone knows better I'd appreciate it. Thank you for your answer.


----------

